
Why SV Angel/Yuri Milner Investing In Every Y Combinator Startup Is Brilliant - jasonlbaptiste
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/38607/8-Reasons-Why-SV-Angel-Yuri-Milner-Investing-150-000-In-Every-YCombinator-Startup-Is-Brilliant.aspx
======
seiji
It's a nice counter-move to the investors who stopped funding for now because
startups got "uppity" with their unjustified valuations and high cap/no
discount convertible note demands.

Sidenote: Things to put at the top of guest or aggregated posts: byline and
date.

------
jdp23
It's a brilliant way for Yuri to invest $5M in a portfolio of companies that
others are selecting and are almost certain to get investment from top-tier
Silicon Valley angels and VC firms -- which gives him relationships with
everybody. As you say, cheap at the price. Good article.

------
jasonoliver
Having Yuri involved is also brilliant in that it will allow super early stage
startups to think globally from the start, and while they may not focus on
global markets when they design v1.0 of their products and services, they will
at least be considering global market implications for how they build their
products.

